# Small Rifle Primers .357 Magnum



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I was wondering what issues there would be in usinq a Small Rifle Primer in Place of a Magnum Small Pistol Primer for .357 Magnum.

I have some Small Rifle Primers for .400 Cor-Bon and hoping they can dual purpose.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would advise against it because it may cause a preasure spike. I would call the manufacture of the powder being used. That's where your problem would be if there is one.

I would think it would be in the manuals if it was OK to due. I wouldn't guess at it. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The Vihtacuori load manual calls for small rifle primers in their .357 loads. I have used a number of them and had very good results.

You can get a copy at this link:

http://www.vihtavuori-lapua.com/vihtavuori.php

Large rifle primers are different dimension than large pistol but smalls are all the same.

I have not used them with other powder brands but know they work well with Vihtavuori.

N110 produces loads equal to 2400 without the big fireball.

tumbleweed


----------

